# Logitech Z-5500 5.1 speakers $190 OBO (US48)



## TheSubtleKnife

pm'd


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

nvm


----------



## sP00N

PM'd.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Price lowered!


----------



## kyo1992

PM'd


----------



## Mkilbride

Pretty tempting. I am using X-530...from like 2006...cheap 80$ speakers. Yours would be miles ahead. Of course I want to build my own system, receiver and all...but @ 190$, these are incredibly tempting.


----------



## whitewolf8181

PM'ed


----------



## eibes

PMd on a quote to 97217.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## whitewolf8181

I guess It won't let me PM you more than 2 times a day but, I just wanted tell you I DO want them and will pay what you ask for them.








Thank you.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitewolf8181*
> 
> I guess It won't let me PM you more than 2 times a day but, I just wanted tell you I DO want them and will pay what you ask for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


I sent you another PM with my email address so we can continue there.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Sold!


----------

